# calais ferry port



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Travelling to Spain via Calais on thursday,ferry booked for 16.45 and we normally stay overnight at Calais port,but Ive heard that half the parking area has been closed off.
Can anyone give up to date info on this?
or advise nearest safe over night stopover
Thanks in advance
Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there have been reports of this, best move is to go to either the Calais Aire, or the Yacht Basin, or Cite Europe. All are in the MHF sites database. The aire & yacht basin should be free this time of the year, Cite Europe is always. Excellent restaurants at both the aire & yacht basin.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I am on 02.30am wednesday morning. Then heading for Cite Europe (15/20mins). the last time at the ferry port it was all changed and sign saying about parking charges. Went through early December in the car and drove through the car park, some vans there but the layout has certainly all changed..


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If your stuck Oye plage is aboy 5 miles away. Nice place next to a restaurant overlooking the dunes and sea. Free

will use again if calise full

otherwise gravellines but this is a pay aire now. tere are 2 in gravellines but i have never used the Grand Fort aire only petite fort

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cite europe. Peacefull and Police patroled.
Dave p


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Cite europe. Peacefull and Police patroled.
> Dave p


We will be there tomorrow night.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There are nice restaurants open in Cité €urope until about 21:00

Except on Sundays - the centre is closed but you can still overnight there.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We stayed in the port 3 weeks ago overnight, half the carpark is still free and the rest pay and display motorhomes can still park overnight they have stopped caravan parking for more than 4 hours

Paul


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*ferry parking*

Hi, Thanks for the replies, we will probably have a look at the port parking situation ,if its no good we will probably go to Calais yacht basin,
can,t wait for some spanish sun......
Thanks
Barry


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

*ferry parking*

Hi,We have now arrived in spain 19deg..
can confirm that the parking at calais ferry port has been devided into 5 sections
parking no1...no parking busses
parking no2...free parking..we parked here but not much space 
parking no3 ...hire cars
parking no4+5 shotr tem+long term paying parking

hope this help

Barry


----------

